# Cambelt / clutch



## balsaboy (Feb 5, 2009)

I have a 1991 Hymer 694 with a peugeot/fiat 2.5td, which i want to take to Germany in August. I'd like to get the cambelt and clutch done but i'm having trouble finding anyone in my area ( north wilts) that can get the van in. Has anyone got any recommendations? Reliable garage, not too expensive etc..hopefully not too much to ask..


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Is the clutch slipping ? if not, why do you want to change it.

Can't help with your problem really, but it is sods law when you need something doing, everyone is too busy, its too expensive, or its too close to the trip.

Hope you get it sorted


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Try Riverside MoT in Melksham (next to the new Countrywide place - you'll see the red Hunter jet outside).

They do my general maintenance for me and have just replaced the timing belt. Nice people to deal with and not too dear.


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

I take my vehicle to the local commercial mercedes garage - they do the trucks etc. I'd try a commercial garage - you might find them cheaper than the normal car type garages.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

There's a place in Swindon that does American stuff so the work shop is large, can't remember their name right now but I'll work on it

Loddy


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

http://www.swindoncarandcommercial.co.uk/


----------



## balsaboy (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks guys, went into Riverside today and booked the van in, they seemed to know what there on about...


----------

